
The Introvert’s Hate/Hate Relationship with Spontaneity - apress
https://tinybuddha.com/blog/the-introverts-hatehate-relationship-with-spontaneity/
======
ohyes
This doesn’t strike me as introversion it seems more like an anxiety related
situation.

